# Sunny Day Limit



## LDUBS (Dec 3, 2018)

]I basically go to one of two lakes. Today's forecast for one lake was mid 40's, 9 mph wind, & cloudy. Forecast for the other lake was mid 40's, 3 mph wind, & sunny. Guess which one I went to this morning. Haha. 

Last week at this same lake I worked pretty hard at my usual "go to" area and only managed to bring home one trout. Clearly it is time to try something different. So, I headed to another part of the lake that I had always wanted to try. I couldn't get a twitch. Then I headed in the opposite direction towards the lake's headwaters. I found them at along a very pretty canyon wall. This stretch (shown in the pic below) is only about 600' wide. Kind of cool, especially when there are no other boats there. 

I managed a limit of trout -- 14" to 19". First fish a little after 9 am. I lost what should have been #5 at about 10:15 and rounded out the limit at about 10:35 am. Water surface temp was 57 deg's. I was trolling 3.2 mph. Caught all 5 on the same chartreuse/silver lure at 12' OTW. Used pink/silver, purple/silver, and yellow/silver on the other rod for nothing. Today they were only interested in 12' on a chartreuse lure. 

Lure De Jour:




Canyon wall:


----------



## ppine (Dec 4, 2018)

Good on you mate. 
Every time I take friends fishing I try to think like a pro guide and get them on the fish. Finding the fish is the first step. Sometimes that is not so easy. Finding the right depth and the right presentation is easier in comparison. 
It is very rewarding to find the buggers and then get them in the boat. 
I fish on the east side of the mountains with higher elevations and tougher weather conditions. 
The drought really wrecked some of our fisheries. 
All are recovering. Our local lake opens Jan 1 and I will be ready. Proabably will fish from shore for awhile. I do not like launching with ice on the ramp and ice on the boat.


----------



## JNG (Dec 4, 2018)

Now your just rubbing it in! :LOL2:


----------



## richg99 (Dec 6, 2018)

Purty trout! Purty good eatin', too, I imagine. Glad that you found them.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 15, 2018)

Your the trout fishing king =D> Excellent job


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 15, 2018)

Thanks, but really I'm just lucky that retirement allows me to get out frequently. I gain some knowledge of the lakes and I think I do OK. I know a couple of guys who are truly top of the line fishermen, meaning they routinely catch. I think it gets down to knowing the little things that might edge the odds in your favor. 

I bump into a lot of the same guys at the lake and many are very friendly about sharing what is working or not working. I do the same. The folks I bend over backwards to help (if they ask) are the inexperienced Moms/Dads taking the kids fishing. 

Anyway, I hear that they are going after grubs now. I've never trolled plastic grubs before, but will give it a try next time I manage to get out.


----------

